# Constructing Platens - Any Tips?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Probably discussed before .....

My existing platen give me a printable area suitable for the the majority of the shirts we do, however, I've just received a regularly repeating order for between 10 & 50 shirts requiring a larger print area.

I've purchased the MDF board, stainless steel screws and spacers to create a sort of sandwich,but I'm just wondering what is the best way to hold the shirt flat on the home made platen? Perhaps some way of tucking the shirt in and being held there.

Anyone got plans, thoughts etc?

Cheers


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

We use several dtg platens we built in-house. We just let it hang loose and don't tuck in at all. 

We have a couple of inches between the top and the bottom we leave open so we can tuck excess fabric into, but nothing specific to really lock it in place.

Other than the garden hose, perhaps some weatherstripping foam might work.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stitch-Up said:


> Probably discussed before .....
> 
> My existing platen give me a printable area suitable for the the majority of the shirts we do, however, I've just received a regularly repeating order for between 10 & 50 shirts requiring a larger print area.
> 
> ...


you dont really need a hold down, at least i never did with the printers i used..

however if you want a tuck style just use the bottom weather seal for a garage door, cut it to length and attach top and bottom of your platen here in the states you can buy this at most big box home stores or order it direct from a garage door dealer.. P.s a large rubber band will do it aswell stretched over the platen and placed around the shirt in the center of the two platens after shirt is placed..

also you can glue styro foam and use a hot knife to cut the side notches out for the tuck and use velcro to hold the platen itself in place..lots of ways to Macgyver it..

If all else fails have the platen manufacturer build it custom to your needs Home


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

big rubber bands would work too. maybe even temporary tack spray.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks guys for the suggestions.

I thnk I've found the ideal solution that'll work for me.

Water pipe insulation sliced down the centre. It's made of a coarse foam ideal to grip fabric . One half attached to top the other to the bottom.


----------



## mehroke (Jul 8, 2011)

does anybody have any pictures that they can post of their platen improvisations?

regards
Manpreet


----------



## ywane (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah maybe like lab jack or else


----------

